# Cant find working Nvidia Geforce 6150 le display driver update HELP NEEDED!!! Plz...



## muunboy2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

Can someone kindly tell me what update i need for my Dell C521 pc display driver update, i use Nvidia Geforce 6150 le.. 
OS: WinVista 32-bit. 
Help is urgently needed as i want to play this game
called "Scarface the world is yours" but it wont start because i need to update my drivers(i was told this! by the way..)

i've tried the following driver(s) so far and as soon as i install them, i try them on.. and they always mess up games that previously used to look great on my PC i.e FIFA 07, UCL 07, FlatOut 2, Test Drive, and a few others..

i) ForceWare Release 158.24

Thanks for any suggestions (help) given... :grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have a look at the video drivers & information link in my sig.


----------



## muunboy2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

the dell c521 is not a very good case in all, it is too small to fit in any necessary upgrades like RAM, also i seem to have a problem with the latch.
I opened it, and managed to fit in RAM, but after that it couldn't lock.


----------



## muunboy2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

here is my review of the dell c521:
1.) too small
2.) no space for upgrade
3.) technical faults
4.) latch gets stuck during upgrades
5.) lack of good costumer support.

5.5/10 for me very poor system.


----------

